# Sheba Cat



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Sorry for the daft question but I dont know much about cat breeds. 

Mum has just rang saying that the Sheba advert is on, and that was her cat looks like. Except Ivor is a bit.. plumper!

Any ideea what breed it is, Dad has always said Russian Blue (hence .. Ivor) but mum doesnt believe him!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The cat in the Sheba ad is a very handsome Russian Blue, every time it comes on i have to stop what I'm doing to watch him


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, so I'm assumng a.) Russian blue'#s are available in the UK and b.) the neighbour who bought the cat spent a LOT of money and my mum shoud be very grateful that she didnt mind the cat adopting my mum (due to them getting a big dog!) and wouldnt accept money for her!

Mum thought she was a moggy and I said she definietely wasnt... but I'd check what breed she is!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tis a gorgeous Russian, wayy to slim to be a british blue :lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, she is a bit fat... lol but only since she got older. Used to be very slim. 

Is there a way to tell the difference between a British and Russian blue?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Well, she is a bit fat... lol but only since she got older. Used to be very slim.
> 
> Is there a way to tell the difference between a British and Russian blue?


More defined cheek bones, not such a chubby face, and more siamese-y
And slimmer built

Although, Sheba cat could be a korat? x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

She's always had a chubby face!!!

I'll try and get a pic of her in the morning. Going over there to talk "with the client" (I'm designing a bespoke shower screen for my mum... and she's paying me :lol:result!)


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> She's always had a chubby face!!!
> 
> I'll try and get a pic of her in the morning. Going over there to talk "with the client" (I'm designing a bespoke shower screen for my mum... and she's paying me :lol:result!)


Haha, what ever happened to doing it free for family? :lol:
And have you seen the advert for Gourmet with the Chinchilla?? :001_tt1:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Mum offered to pay!!! Lol 

All I wanted was a roast!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Tis a gorgeous Russian, wayy to slim to be a british blue :lol:


is you saying me cat is fat ????

roflol :lol:

between you and me, if my british blue was an inch shorter I coulda rolled her


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> is you saying me cat is fat ????
> 
> roflol :lol:
> 
> between you and me, if my british blue was an inch shorter I coulda rolled her


Lol thats what Ivors like! Her undercarriage wobbles when she walks!

Although I've told mum off for the amounts she gets fed!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tje said:


> is you saying me cat is fat ????
> 
> roflol :lol:
> 
> between you and me, if my british blue was an inch shorter I coulda rolled her


HAHA, your the one that said it, not me
and its between you, me, and the whole of PF!. You've completely humiliated her now :lol: x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> HAHA, your the one that said it, not me
> and its between you, me, and the whole of PF!. You've completely humiliated her now :lol: x


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The sheba cat is indeed a russian blue.


The chances of getting one for free from a neighbour - practically zero.


The colour blue is found in many many breeds including moggies (and becoming suprisingly very very common in moggies due to a fair amount of crossbreeding with peds).


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

What Blue Cat IS That?

SarahD, this link might help you.

It show the 4 main blue varities (korat, chartreux, british and russian)

and if you click on the menu that runs down the left hand side you see the individual differences in ears/body/eyes/head etc

I was at show in the summer and they had a blue special, with all four of these breeds.... I really enjoyed it.

There was a Dutch woman on the forum recently and she breeds a 5th variety of blue cats.... I just can't for the life of me remember what they were called... but they had THE most amazing greenish coloured eyes.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Azadeh Nebelung

this is the other blue breed I meant.... the NEBELUNG

this website is from the Dutch woman on petforum who breeds these cats, her forum name is Anke.

if you scroll down to the bottom of that page and that guy in the middle of the bottom row.... isn't he just to die for!!!! Those eyes!!!! They make me melt.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> What Blue Cat IS That?
> 
> SarahD, this link might help you.
> 
> ...


That settles it. She's a British blue! Definitely British!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Shazza.... thanks for that  

I could look at him all day!!! (don't even know if he is a him, but I know he/she is good looking, lol)


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tje said:


> Shazza.... thanks for that
> 
> I could look at him all day!!! (don't even know if he is a him, but I know he/she is good looking, lol)


Azadeh Nebelung

It's Ozar, he's the stud


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> Shazza.... thanks for that
> 
> I could look at him all day!!! (don't even know if he is a him, but I know he/she is good looking, lol)


He is bloomin stunning!!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Look at Natasha, shes a stunning russian!
Azadeh Nebelung


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Azadeh Nebelung
> 
> It's Ozar, he's the stud


hehehee, I've just had a closer look at the webiste... and they're close to me. Well they say they are a small cattery on the outskirts of Amsterdam.... well I live in the outskirts of Amsterdam.... wonder if I could invite myself over to drool over Ozar. :lol:

sorry SarahD.... I am drooling all over your thread  post next time about George Clooney and I promise I won't even see the thread. Blue cats just make me go all wobbly at the knees


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tje said:


> hehehee, I've just had a closer look at the webiste... and they're close to me. Well they say they are a small cattery on the outskirts of Amsterdam.... well I live in the outskirts of Amsterdam.... wonder if I could invite myself over to drool over Ozar. :lol:
> 
> sorry SarahD.... I am drooling all over your thread  post next time about George Clooney and I promise I won't even see the thread. Blue cats just make me go all wobbly at the knees


Ohh, same! They are just like velvet! They ooze elegance
You got loads of cats already? x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> hehehee, I've just had a closer look at the webiste... and they're close to me. Well they say they are a small cattery on the outskirts of Amsterdam.... well I live in the outskirts of Amsterdam.... wonder if I could invite myself over to drool over Ozar. :lol:
> 
> sorry SarahD.... I am drooling all over your thread  post next time about George Clooney and I promise I won't even see the thread. Blue cats just make me go all wobbly at the knees


Not a problem, I have a very soft spot for BSH's. There's one advertised not far from me ( a chocolate one) and I've fallen in love. I would ring them up but for the fact I have thos appointment for the rescue tomorrow (it got moved as the newest kits only came in at 3pm today, and they think they might have a match for me)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Ohh, same! They are just like velvet! They ooze elegance
> You got loads of cats already? x


no, lol, I only have two cats (and the frequent fosters, but they always go back to the shleter for rehoming). My two are, british blue and a BSH silver tabby -- both females and both snipped. We might get a british blue male in a couple of years time, he is my friends current stud cat, and hopefully when he retires at 4½ to 5 yrs old he will come to us, depending on if the ladies accept him. I have always dreamed about having a "proper" blue BSH male!! (you know with the big jowls and built like a pitt bull). I really must stop drooling. lol.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Tje said:


> no, lol, I only have two cats (and the frequent fosters, but they always go back to the shleter for rehoming). My two are, british blue and a BSH silver tabby -- both females and both snipped. We might get a british blue male in a couple of years time, he is my friends current stud cat, and hopefully when he retires at 4½ to 5 yrs old he will come to us, depending on if the ladies accept him. I have always dreamed about having a "proper" blue BSH male!! (you know with the big jowls and built like a pitt bull). I really must stop drooling. lol.


Don't worry, I always drool over pedigrees cats :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Not a problem, I have a very soft spot for BSH's. There's one advertised not far from me ( a chocolate one) and I've fallen in love. I would ring them up but for the fact I have thos appointment for the rescue tomorrow (it got moved as the newest kits only came in at 3pm today, and they think they might have a match for me)


I like the chocolate BSH too.... and the diluted form of chocolate which I think I am right in saying is called lilac... also very nice! (ahhh heck, I love them all, lol)

best of luck at the rescue shleter tomorrow!!! I will keep everything crossed for you. Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I wish you luck too sarah, and how many kits will you be getting again? x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> I like the chocolate BSH too.... and the diluted form of chocolate which I think I am right in saying is called lilac... also very nice! (ahhh heck, I love them all, lol)
> 
> best of luck at the rescue shleter tomorrow!!! I will keep everything crossed for you. Do let us know how you get on.


Thanks!!! We were due to go in at 2pm today but the vet didnt drop them off till 1pm so they wanted pusses to get settled before we let OH loose with them!

Hopefully we'll get to see them tomorrow. They also have a 12 month old BSH (he was described as *very fluffy* ) but OH wants a young kitten as he doesnt think an older boy will integrate with Spartacus too well.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> I wish you luck too sarah, and how many kits will you be getting again? x


Just the one. I've set my limit at 2, including Sparta-monster. We've worked out the funding with two (including my emergency vet bills... which used to be next years holiday fund!:lol and 2 is my limit.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> Thanks!!! We were due to go in at 2pm today but the vet didnt drop them off till 1pm so they wanted pusses to get settled before we let OH loose with them!
> 
> Hopefully we'll get to see them tomorrow. They also have a 12 month old BSH (he was described as *very fluffy* ) but OH wants a young kitten as he doesnt think an older boy will integrate with Spartacus too well.


Does the shelter your getting them from have a website? Would love to see the cats up for adoption  xx


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Does the shelter your getting them from have a website? Would love to see the cats up for adoption  xx


Woodlands Animal Sanctuary

Thats the website, but it hasnt been updated in a while by the looks of things.

and here's the boy I'm in love with

Bsh Kitten Male - Chocolate Ready Now in Burnley, Lancashire ( Cats For Sale )


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

OMG, the choc is gorgeous!
'He has a massive purr for his size'


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> and here's the boy I'm in love with


and I can see why!!!!

*wipes the drool away*


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

*empties the drool bucket* :lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Tje said:


> and I can see why!!!!
> 
> *wipes the drool away*


He's beautiful isnt he. I would LOVE one, but I've always said if I spent that much (as opposed to a mog) then I'd give the money to a rescue.

But I am tempted! He's sooooooo gorgeous, I think even Spartacus would fall in love!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> I think even Spartacus would fall in love!


That sounds very gay :lol::lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> That sounds very gay :lol::lol:


For such a butch name... she's a right girlie girl!

Unless it comes to water, then she's a fish! Jumps in the bath with OH (the number of times I've had to dry her off!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

sarahdisco said:


> For such a butch name... she's a right girlie girl!
> 
> Unless it comes to water, then she's a fish! Jumps in the bath with OH (the number of times I've had to dry her off!


HAHA, what a sight that must be!
btw, just saw piccies of her and she is soo tiny, quite a puny spartacus lool


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

$hAzZa - yeh. She recently had her dental check (thanks to pet smile month) and the vet said she's now pully grown (on the pic where she's stretched out) and wont go any bigger. Apparently she's the size of an average 6-8 month old!

She acts all hard through the glass window with her nemesis! (she actaully has a nemesis!)


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

That Chocolate BSH looks adorable. And £200 seems very cheap.


----------

